# House Curve via shelf filter



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

How do you execute a house curve with a shelf filter. My EQ devise is a Mini DSP?

I have played around and I am not happy with the results I am getting.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Not much to it really, select a Low Shelf filter, set the filter's centre frequency to the point you want the rise to be about half way through and adjust the gain for the LF boost you want. The span of the sloped part (using REW's standard "LS" filter) is from about an octave above the filter frequency to about an octave below, then the boost is flat below that. The EQ window shows you what the effect would be.


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks John, this is my run at EQ with a 24db high pass at 10 and a house curve.

Look good on paper, any suggestions?










Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks fine, try it out and see how it sounds.


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

John I am a little concerned with the boost on the low end. I had trouble with the House curve because I thought it was done by dropping the upper frequencies not boosting the lower ones?

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You don't have any overall boost at the low end, the predicted curve lines up with the measurement below 20Hz, so there's nothing to be concerned about. It doesn't much matter how any individual filter is set (within reason), the combined effect is what counts.


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

I want tt create a low shelf in Minidsp, REW does not give me a Q to enter? What is the right Q for REW's generic LS filter


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The shelving filters are defined in terms of a "shelf slope" rather than a Q, see http://www.musicdsp.org/files/Audio-EQ-Cookbook.txt. The equivalent Q value depends on the gain.

REW's default LS and HS filters use S=0.9 and have half gain at the entered frequency.


----------

